# Link to HGVC ownership polls



## Bill4728 (Mar 3, 2008)

Here is a link to the three current HGVC polls

Where do you own?

 How much do you own? 

How do you use your points? 

 How many weeks do you own?


----------



## dag2 (Sep 5, 2008)

*HGVC Gold Crown?*

According to an article written by Bill Bunker (perhaps that you) 6-27-08 "All of the HGVClub affiliated resorts have earned the RCI Gold Grown Resort designation".  I believe that is not correct.  The RCI website indicates the Eagle's Nest Beach Resort #0731 as a silver crown.  The Hurricane House Resort #3041 and Sanibel Cottages Resort #3042 have no special RCI designation. 

Are you sure this statement is correct?:  "All of the affiliated resorts which are also affiliated with II have earned the Five Stars designation."

By the way, your article was most helpful.  Thank you for submitting it.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 5, 2008)

dag2 said:


> According to an article written by Bill Bunker (perhaps that you) 6-27-08 "All of the HGVClub affiliated resorts have earned the RCI Gold Grown Resort designation".  I believe that is not correct.  The RCI website indicates the Eagle's Nest Beach Resort #0731 as a silver crown.  The Hurricane House Resort #3041 and Sanibel Cottages Resort #3042 have no special RCI designation.
> 
> Are you sure this statement is correct?:  "All of the affiliated resorts which are also affiliated with II have earned the Five Stars designation."
> 
> By the way, your article was most helpful.  Thank you for submitting it.



The info was taken from an old advise article. I didn't check to see if that info was still true.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------

